# alfine vs nexus



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

HI,
i'm new to internal geared hub.
i'm looking to buy a commuter bike , i have 2 choices, one equiped with a alfine hub the other with nexus 8 hub...the one with allfine hub is a lot more expensive..

other than disc brake compatibility what are the advantages of the alfine over the nexus?


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

none. They are the same.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

There is one level of Alfine and there have been two versions.
There are two levels of Nexus 8 and there have been four versions in each of two brake configurations.

Which specific Alfine model and which specific Nexus 8 model are you considering?

JD


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

Not exactly.
Both come in two basic versions.
The Alfine 500 / Nexus inter 8
Or the renewed 501/ Nexus red line.
501 and redline have needle bearings on the satelite wheels, wich reduces internal loss.
Could be you're comparing a new 501 against an old Nexus 8.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

well its very hard to tell.
i will have to check the bikes in person to see what specific model of hub they have.
but if there not much difference i might go with the cheaper one.

here are the 2 bikes

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442630191&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302886468&bmUID=1269434523574

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442630201&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302886468&bmUID=1269434523581


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

The significant price difference is reflected in all the componentry, not just the IGH. The more expensive model is hardly a pound lighter and since your going to be using it for commuting I wouldn't hesitate to get the less expensive one.

But you wanna know about the hubs. I'm _guessing_ the more expensive model is fitted with an SG-S501 and the less expensive model has an SG-8R31. There are differences, but they're not worth anywhere near $500CA for commuting.

Best,
JD


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

thasingletrackmastah said:


> Not exactly.


Whatever, buddy.

Alfine: older model - SG-S500 current model - SG-S501

Nexus 8 Premium (a.k.a. "Red Band"): 
Coaster brake: older models SG-8C25, -8C26, -8C35 current model -8C36
Rim and band brake: older models SG-8R25, -8R26, -8R35 current model -8R36

Nexus 8 (std.)
Coaster brake: older models SG-8C20, -8C21, -8C30 current model -8C31
Rim and roller brake: older models SG-8R20, -8R21, -8R30 current model -8R31

While we're at it:
Nexus 7 speed: 
Coaster brake: older models SG-7C15, -7C16, -7C18, -7C22, -7C25 current model -7C26
Rim and roller brake: older models SG-7R42, -7R45 current model -7R46

If somebody is in the market they have to know this stuff because retailers and LBSs are often not clear about what they're offering and have a tendency to try to get current prices for older components.

JD


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

8C30 and 8R35 have Alfine 500 internals, 8C31 and 8R36 have Alfine 501 internals:
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...oadFile.html/09) Differences Between Hubs.pdf

If it's a Nexus 8R25, the internals are not the same as Alfine.


----------



## fizol (Oct 10, 2007)

MEC's desire the one for $750 has the red band or better Nexus hub:thumbsup: 

BTW that's what I want ot purchase in a week or two. Look up the Q&A section on MEC's web site when viewing the Desire's specs.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

fizol said:


> ...has the red band or better Nexus hub:thumbsup:...


Redband isn't enough. The 8R25 and 8R31 are a redband and not well sealed. You need to check the number, it's on the hub shell. If it's a roller/rim brake Nexus, look for a 8R35 or 8R36. If it's a coaster brake Nexus, look for 8C31. Those hubs have the Alfine internals and are well sealed. Did they make an 8C30 (I thought they did)? I can't find any documentation for it.


----------



## fizol (Oct 10, 2007)

Model SG-8R36 that's what MEC Desire has for a hub


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Has fizol said the desire has the red band hub.I could not ID the alfine hub in the store where i went to see.
i might go with the Dsire modele since the difference is not that big between the 2 bikes to justifie the price difference...i guess i was attracted by the disc brakes on the higher priced bike!


----------



## mapman (May 14, 2010)

Seems like most IGH bike on the forum have Alfine (not Nexus) when choosing Shimano. Is this because of the Alfine disc brake option, or reliability, or both?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

As noted, some of the Nexi hubs have Alfine internals, in that case it's disc vs roller vs cost. There's also coaster brake Nexi hubs, one of them has Alfine internals.


----------

